# Picture Forum



## PastaKing (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you should start a picture forum. Then you can have threads like "Post your diner" or "Post your favorite dish" or even "Post yourself cooking"


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I think you should start a picture forum. Then you can have threads like "Post your diner" or "Post your favorite dish" or even "Post yourself cooking"


Take a look here.....

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep - on the top blue bar click Member Photos


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 5, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Yep - on the top blue bar click Member Photos


 
Thank you. I posted a pic.


----------

